# Case 401 Injection Pump



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a friend looking for parts for this pump. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Huh, me too. Actually going to be pulling the pump in a week or 2. Anyone know how to time it?
Crankcase filled up with fuel, hope local shop can get shaft seal and won't need much more.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

My friend has a good manual for the tractor. He had to get another pump because the shaft was broke and obsolete. We put the pump back on last weekend and it ran great. Superior Diesel in Charleston SC got the pump for him. Kind of pricey but that was the only way to get it running again.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Isn't that an inline Robert Bosch? Mine was changed to an American Bosch sometime in the 70's


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Bosch and that's what the manual covered.


----------

